# catalog challenge!



## 37fleetwood (Feb 10, 2012)

Over the years I have bought, scanned, re-worked, searched on line, downloaded, stolen and otherwise found ways to provide the hobby with free good catalog information. I'm now going to challenge you guys to do the same. it's time you all stepped up to the plate and put a bit into it yourselves!
I've had people tell me "but I don't have any catalogs" or "I don't know where to find them", there are a hundred reasons you can put forward to get out of having to bother with contributing, but no longer will "I don't know where to look" work, I'm providing a link to a catalog wonderland.
co-ordinate however you like, form brand name teams, whatever, but there's no reason any one of you can't at least contribute something. if, like me, you're broke, buy something inexpensive, if not buy a bigger catalog. if you don't know enough about computers buy something and send it media mail to someone who does. everyone needs to get involved! within a short period of time there's no reason this hobby should lack for any bike related literature ever.
the best part of this is that after you get the pages we're interested in scanned and posted, you can always re-list the stuff and get most if not all of your money back.
that's it, now get cracking!
here's the link...
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...ogs&_osacat=13598&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## jd56 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Murray 57-70's catalog ads*

OK Scott,

Here is my contribution to the challenge. I stole off the net as many of us do.
It is a cataloging of various* Murray middleweight and muscle bike ads*. There is also a *Western Flyer ad page and a 70's Magazine ad page *in this  yuku.com link.
I assume this is what your hoping for and have challegenged us Caber's to contribute.

http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/forums/68/Murray-Catalogs-Ads

Let me also mention, in our quest to get as much information as we can as to what the bike we have is, I have found searching "Google Images" and "Google Books / Magazines" for some of my research of a particular Bike. *BoysLife and Popular Machanics mags *have been helpfull.

There is a few serial number projects out there on the web as well but, I think I will wait for someone esles to post what they think is correct. I don't feel confident that what I have saved in my computer library is accurate. I have the Murray Serial number Project and Schwinn serial number listings if no one contibutes.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 10, 2012)

*Heres A Ton Of  Schwinn Cats...*

Not mine and I didn't compile any of it. A couple of guys from the old Schwinn site did all of the work. This Tom Findley (I've never met) has been nice enough to host it.I hope he wont mind my posting it here...........http://www.trfindley.com/pg_schwinn_cats.htm


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 10, 2012)

*Not A Catalog But...*

A wealth of info. on Bendix hubs. From the Findley site as well......http://www.trfindley.com/pgbndxhbs.html


----------



## partsguy (Feb 10, 2012)

I would be very grateful if somebody found the ads in my sig. I'm trying to figure out how to scan my 1978-1984 Western Auto catalogs because those big things don't do so well in the sanner. 1985-2001 should be no problem. The good news is, from studying time and again on the late model Flyers, I'm confident of the information I'm about to present.

There are still a couple missing links in the catalogs. I still need 1981, 1982, and DEALER VERSIONS of 1986-1991. 1988-1991 are covered through various Christmas catalogs. 1978-80, and 1983-84 are very common and easy to find. The rest? Well, lets just say it took me since June of 2009 and an undisclosed amount of money.

Now, where do you want to us post, Scott? I strongly suggest a seperate forum with all brand names started by a moderator in alphabetical order. This will keep things neat, clean, and easy to find.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 10, 2012)

The Findley site is Great! 

Heres a Catalogue from Iver Johnson I posted awhile back. No year on literature.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?19645-Iver-Johnson-Booklet-pics&highlight=


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 10, 2012)

Come on guys, the Findley site has been out there for years, how about you guys getting something new!
and as for putting in requests here, why not take the challenge seriously and go out and find them for yourself and share them with the rest of us?
and as for where to put it all, post it in the bicycle restoration tips section. if you get enough there, I'm sure Scott and Dave will be willing to setting up a Gallery for them.
I have well over 1,000 pages of literature that I'm not going to post unless I feel you guys are doing your part. I have tons of hub diagrams, catalogs, accessories, wheel goods, and lots of other stuff.
Scott, Dave, and others, as well as I have spent thousands of Dollars on literature. if you think you are going to get away with pointing to another site, you're wrong. the link I posted is to ebay, go out and invest in your hobby. make it your personal challenge to buy one catalog or piece of literature every couple months.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 10, 2012)

consider this a good faith offering, now it's your turn. do something like this:
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?23779-The-Hub-Thread


----------



## partsguy (Feb 10, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> Come on guys, the Findley site has been out there for years, how about you guys getting something new!
> and as for putting in requests here, why not take the challenge seriously and go out and find them for yourself and share them with the rest of us?




I never even heard of "Findley" until now. Trust me, if I make a request for a certain ad, then I HAVE looked. Now, I have tried to scan my books, but as I said, I CANNOT get them to turn out right. Is it my lighting? My scanner (It better not be! The thing is new!). When I try to scan them, they come out crooked and part of it blacked out.


----------



## dungo (Feb 10, 2012)

All I have is a 1970 schwinn bike catalogue


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 10, 2012)

*Great Idea*

37 fleetwood, great idea!  I'm In.
 hopefully it takes off and there is some way of organizing the data as it posts.
 I try to collect ads and cataloge images of bikes I own. I will share my images with you fellow collectors and will continue to post as I find more.
 patent images and narratives are also very usefull and should also be included somehow. 
Currently I'm trying to find the '34 Schwinn lineup. I would pay someone to post or share the full cataloge. This one has been very difficult to find.
Just a few bits so far.


----------



## chitown (Feb 10, 2012)

*All in*

I'm trying to do my part.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?22875-1936-Montgomery-Ward-Catalog

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?22290-Mead-Superbe-poster

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?20915-37-Goodyear-catalog...-and-more

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?11523-Monark-literature-and-scans

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?12741-Silver-King-question

props to Ronald and Fordsnake for the rare Silver King catalog uploads!


The Hagley collection of trade catalogs is a fun read... and downloadable PDF's the best part! That's where I found the 37 Goodyear catalog.

http://digital.hagley.org/u?/p268001coll12,7599

All these catalogs should be archived in Libraries and for public use... especially when used for research like we all seem to need some reference to go off of for a restoration or ID. The fact that people are profiting off of scans of these is just a fact of the times we live in. And although I understand the rarity of the originals is what drives this market, sooner or later they will all be on Google books and this thread will be lost in the cabe archives and we can think fondly of the melancholy days when we would pay for catalog re-prints.

Until then, I'm buying what I can and posting as soon as I scan them in.


----------



## schwinnderella (Feb 10, 2012)

*schwinn 52 lightweights*

Schwinn 1952 lightweight catalog.More later


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 11, 2012)

*Morrow Hub Literature...*

This helped me to fix my friends Pre War Schwinn Motorbike.......http://www.strandcruisers.com/morrow/morrow_coaster_brake_schematic.htm
I'd like to buy a service manual for these hubs.


Here's a helpful dating chart.........http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...kQFjAB&usg=AFQjCNEeD_AGdbGFAEXNEvKQ1tQ6gIwYHQ

Great Thread!


----------



## ratina (Feb 11, 2012)

classicfan1 said:


> I never even heard of "Findley" until now. Trust me, if I make a request for a certain ad, then I HAVE looked. Now, I have tried to scan my books, but as I said, I CANNOT get them to turn out right. Is it my lighting? My scanner (It better not be! The thing is new!). When I try to scan them, they come out crooked and part of it blacked out.




Sounds like you don't have the cover closed all the way and light is getting in


----------



## ABC Services (Feb 11, 2012)

*scans*

turn out the lights and scan in the dark if you cant close the scanner cover all the way, had to do that my self a few times.


----------



## schwinnderella (Feb 11, 2012)

*Dana 3 speed instructions*

Dana 3 speed


----------



## Hiawathatc (Feb 11, 2012)

Schwinn Assembly Instructions. Fastback 5 speed and Stingray 3 speed.


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 11, 2012)

*1935 Shapleigh Hardware Co  Westfield  Rugby*

Great bikes


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 11, 2012)

*1935 Shapleigh Hardware Co  Westfield  Rugby #2*

More good stuff


----------



## Talewinds (Feb 11, 2012)

Anyone else keen on Zaz' photostream??? I check back regularly for new photos, there are some GREAT catalog scans there too!
 He may be a member here...?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/47496525@N06/with/4617765951/


----------



## pakman2 (Feb 12, 2012)

This may seem dumb but how do I send a catalog to the challenge. Do I just scan it and send it to this thread? I found 2 sites others might be interested in. www.bulgier.net and look for bicycle area as he has a lot of bicycle info and also www.grobbel.org and look for the schwinn prewar 80page parts catalog.


----------



## sam (Feb 12, 2012)

I accept:
http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l283/frameteam2003/mead cat/


----------



## chitown (Feb 12, 2012)

sam said:


> I accept:
> http://s99.photobucket.com/albums/l283/frameteam2003/mead cat/





Great 1911 Mead cat!

So Huffman copied Mead with the "workers on the bike" photo... good to know.

1937 View attachment 41953

1911 View attachment 41954


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 12, 2012)

1920 harley davidson catalog ( gone sorry..)


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 12, 2012)

1938 sears cat section and 1915 sears chief cat ads.(gone sorry).


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 12, 2012)

couple more 1915 ads(gone sorry).


----------



## partsguy (Feb 12, 2012)

I treid to scan a page from my 1978 catalog and the color problems are fixing but it still is cutting about 1/2 of the page off.

I'm about ready to just take pics and do it that way. I know it will be more tedious and poor quality, but it will be done.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 12, 2012)

classicfan1 said:


> I treid to scan a page from my 1978 catalog and the color problems are fixing but it still is cutting about 1/2 of the page off.
> 
> I'm about ready to just take pics and do it that way. I know it will be more tedious and poor quality, but it will be done.



can't you just take it somewhere and pay a couple dollars to get it scanned? or maybe find a member here you can mail it to that has better luck getting things scanned and cleaned up. then have them send it back. sending stuff Media Mail is really cheap.
P.S. aren't you young guys supposed to be better at this computer stuff than us old geezers???


----------



## partsguy (Feb 12, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> can't you just take it somewhere and pay a couple dollars to get it scanned? or maybe find a member here you can mail it to that has better luck getting things scanned and cleaned up. then have them send it back. sending stuff Media Mail is really cheap.
> P.S. aren't you young guys supposed to be better at this computer stuff than us old geezers???




The sterotypical 18yr old, yes. Me? My solution to a problem is a bigger hammer! Of course, I can't do that with electronics. I can easily scan the '85 and later stuff because it is flat, but I'm trying to get a 426pg. catalog to fit in our HP Touchsmart scanner, it doesn't mix well apparently.

I think I'll just do the newer stuff; I figure this out after a couple of weeks. I have classes now and projects due for a local show to worry about...meddling with a scanner is the least of my worries.

The BMX guys should be happy as a Lark as these '85 and later ads have stuff for the Western Flyer Freedom, Freedom II, Dirt Duster, Wildcat, and Invader. There are also bikes built by Hutch, GT, and Titan (and those are supposedly Hollier-Then-Thou bike brands, LOL!).

I also have a 1960s Hawthorne Convertible parts list I can post, no idea on the exact date, however.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 13, 2012)

..............................................


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 13, 2012)

here are some scans of my 1898 globe catalog(gone sorry).


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 13, 2012)

couple more of the globe cat(gone sorry).


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 13, 2012)

here are  (2) 1940 mercury pacemaker scans


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 13, 2012)

a rare instruction sheet for the 1949 phantom tail light setup. and a delta light catalog.(gone sorry).


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 13, 2012)

*1940's Bike catalog*

I bought a schwinn dealers catalog several years ago. The latest model was the B-6 mens deluxe which looks similar to my
Schwinn Phantom. I'm including a photo of the tank. I made the Schwinn decal from brass instead of applying a paper decal.
I did this because in time the brass will  tarnish & look weathered like the rest of the bike. I'm not too sure about posting an
image correctly, but if it is, I will submit more on the bike catalog. There's a lot of illustrations & info . Thanks !


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 14, 2012)

*Thanks For Posting Instructions....*



redline1968 said:


> a rare instruction sheet for the 1949 phantom tail light setup. and a delta light catalog.




I might just need these,I just bought a repop brake/stoplight thru e-bay for my Hornet.


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 15, 2012)

*1937 Iver Johnson Catalog & Price List Insert*

(Separated into 3 threads)


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 15, 2012)

Next set -


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 15, 2012)

Last set -


----------



## morton (Feb 16, 2012)

*1939 Hoffman*

Thought I might have posted these some time ago, but guess I didn't.  Don't have it anymore but fortunately scanned it when I did.


----------



## morton (Feb 16, 2012)

*from sears catalogs*

First is summer 1977, second is 1970, third is Fall 1972


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 18, 2012)

*1898 Mead & Prentiss*


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 18, 2012)

Next set -


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 18, 2012)

Next set -


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 18, 2012)

Last set -


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 19, 2012)

*Excerpts from 1924 Sears Catalog*


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 19, 2012)

Remaining pages -


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 19, 2012)

*1901 Spalding*


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 19, 2012)

Remaining set -


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 20, 2012)

*1907 Raycycle*


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 20, 2012)

Next set -


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 20, 2012)

Next set -


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 20, 2012)

Last set -


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 21, 2012)

*Good Going!*

this thread is off to a great start! keep it up! don't be afraid to post catalogs and threads to the "Bicycle Restoration Tips" forum.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 6, 2012)

*that's it no more entries*

I appreciate all the knowledge and help from everyone. 
There must be more stuff coming.

Like....Anymore Murray serial numbering breakdowns, Adam, are you willing to give away some of your literature on these Murrays if you have any?
And Phil must have a whole filing cabinet of reference materials. 
Forgive me for calling you guys out. But all that knowledge can't be just in the knoggin, can it?

Spaceliner literature is no where to be found except of the creator.
I didn't know that the dash panels on these would clarify what retailer it was supplied to.

Get stuff here, so please keep it coming.

JD


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 2, 2012)

*monkey wards*

Montomery Ward & Co. Fall Winter 1924-25 only 4 bike pages in catalog.


----------



## Boris (Jun 2, 2012)

Talewinds said:


> Anyone else keen on Zaz' photostream??? I check back regularly for new photos, there are some GREAT catalog scans there too!
> He may be a member here...?
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/47496525@N06/with/4617765951/




Thanks for sharing an ABSOLUTELY WONDERFUL link!!!!! I'm having a great time!


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 6, 2012)

*1913 Sears*

Bikes and accessories, the pages talk about 1914 models, but these pics are from the 1913 catalog.


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 6, 2012)

*1913 Sears #2*

Second Set 1913 Sears


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 6, 2012)

Shouldn't there be a separate area on the CABE for all of these treasures.....?


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 8, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> Shouldn't there be a separate area on the CABE for all of these treasures.....?




Yes there should be, where? how? 

Till then... more Sears, 1917 Catalog great stuff is this one. I can share high res images of any of my posts if someone needs something.


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 8, 2012)

*1917 Sears #2*

Second Set


----------



## jd56 (Sep 29, 2012)

*catalogs...great material*

So this thread seemed to fizzle out.

There must be more out there??

Lets keep this reference thread popping guys and gals. It's great material and a big help to those that are novices, like myself.

Also I started a few thread with picture references such as Spaceliner Album, and Huffys Album...there will be more to come as I increase my herd.


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 29, 2012)

*1900 Columbia & Hartford Catalog, 1931 Columbia Bicycles Catalog*

I posted the 1900 & 1931 Columbia Catalogs to my gallery albums here:

1900 Columbia & Hartford Catalog
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1085







1931 Columbia Bicycles Catalog
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1086






If anyone needs me to email a higher resolution pic of one of these pages, just PM me.  Thanks. - Gary


----------



## jd56 (Sep 29, 2012)

Gary.....Thanks for contributing and keeping this much desired thread alive.

This is truly a useful thread and is what the Cabe is all about.....just saying


----------



## Hb Twinn (Oct 6, 2012)

*Schwinn catalogs*

I have amassed a pretty good collection of Schwinn dealer and consumer catalogs. I'll try to get some scanned and posted. I'm one of those old geezers mentioned earlier in the thread so it might take awhile.
Is there a preference for years? I should probably try to start with dealer and parts & accessories catalogs right?
As always, you guys are great about getting the info out there and maybe I can finally give some info instead of always taking.


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 11, 2012)

*1897 Columbia Bicycles Catalog*

The 1897 Columbia Bicycles Catalog which includes Hartfords is posted to my Gallery Albums at:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1132

This is my favorite catalog cover


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 11, 2012)

*1892 Columbia Bicycles "Pocket" Catalog*

The 1892 Columbia Bicycles "Pocket" Catalog is posted in my Gallery Albums at:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1128


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 11, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Gary.....Thanks for contributing and keeping this much desired thread alive.
> 
> This is truly a useful thread and is what the Cabe is all about.....just saying




Thanks JD. I'll keep posting, hope other do as well. - Gary


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 11, 2012)

*1896 Columbia Bicycles Catalog*

The 1896 Columbia Bicycles Catalog which includes Hartfords is posted to my Gallery Albums at:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1133


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## babyjesus (Feb 7, 2013)

*Patents*

I have about 255 patents of all kind of prewar and some postwar stuff. I've got patents for every part of TBs and lots of SK ones and all kinds of parts - some of which were never produced. I have no doubt these are very useful - but they are in PDF form. I can zip them but how do I upload a 300mb zip file?  Whats the max size limit per zip file? I just tried to upload the complete one and it said no way.  I spent many days and hours finding all these. Maybe some of you have seen some of them - I have seen a couple here on CABE already. Some of them are beautiful - I want to frame and put them on my wall 

Another thing I could do is give you a list of the patent numbers but that's kind of boring since the numbers tell very little about them.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 7, 2013)

if it's the stuff from Google Patents most of us can search those pretty easy, no need to post them. if you have something not from there, you can use some of the available pdf utilities to strip the pages out as jpegs, that's what I usually do. then you could post them as regular. the program I use is called Evince. it's as simple as right clicking on the page you want and saving it as a jpeg. it was developed for Linux which is what I use, but they have a Windows version.
http://projects.gnome.org/evince/


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 7, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> if it's the stuff from Google Patents most of us can search those pretty easy, no need to post them.




I found some of them pretty hard to find - alot of them are not referenced by anything obvious - rather you find them by typing in the patent number before or after to find the rest of a certain series. I've got all kinds of incarnation of the flo cycle - some with bizarre springs at the rear where the dropouts are. Earl.E.Pease I think. I had no idea it was easy to find - took me weeks of searching and gathering


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 7, 2013)

*Patents*

Some of the stuff that didn't make it to production is really interesting.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 7, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> I found some of them pretty hard to find - alot of them are not referenced by anything obvious - rather you find them by typing in the patent number before or after to find the rest of a certain series. I've got all kinds of incarnation of the flo cycle - some with bizarre springs at the rear where the dropouts are. Earl.E.Pease I think. I had no idea it was easy to find - took me weeks of searching and gathering




I downloaded most of the available Huffman stuff years ago, but never looked up the Silverking stuff. it might be a good idea to start a thread posting just the patent stuff, in fact I think there was one around here somewhere. 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ging-through-google-patents&highlight=patents


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 7, 2013)

*Thread for Patents*

Thats great - a thread for them.  

I wish I had saved the links to them. I have enough that I need to index them somehow in categories. I'll try to do that and then I can post a list of patent numbers and what each one is for. Then it's easy to choose the one you want and google the number.


----------



## rs matt (Mar 5, 2013)

*1915*



redline1968 said:


> 1938 sears cat section and 1915 sears chief cat ads.




Pic number 6 from this post is aSears cat pic of a youth bike. I can locate the post, but cannot find the pic. I bought the bike from Bryce and am about to asssemble it after a full restoration. a copy of the cat page would be great to display with the bike. Can you help?
RS Matt 
Phx


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 5, 2013)

*1914 Iver Johnson*

It's a 75 page document so I will post all bike and some motorcycle in a couple of posts. Enjoy!


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 5, 2013)

*1914 Iver Johnson cont'd*

1914 catalogue continued


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 5, 2013)

*1914 Iver Johnson cont'd*

1914 Iver Johnson cont'd


----------



## ramito (Mar 6, 2013)

*Omg,,,,this gold....*



schwinndoggy said:


> 1914 catalogue continued




nice ,,,and outstanding subject.....gold,,,,thanks,,,,,


----------



## Velo-dream (Mar 6, 2013)

hello

I have a lot of antique, old and original bicycle catalogues (from 1885-19...., )  which I gathered over thirty years of collecting

I payed a lot of money to have them, to colect them etc...

A lot of collectors are not interested in paper,catalogues etc... I wander how can you collect without any references ?
so why should I scan them in.....


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 6, 2013)

velootje said:


> hello
> 
> I have a lot of antique, old and original bicycle catalogues (from 1885-19...., )  which I gathered over thirty years of collecting
> 
> ...




the simple answer is... because I and others have also spent lots of money and time on these catalogs that you or someone else is gaining the benefit from, and it helps the hobby. it is my experience that sharing scans doesn't decrease the value of original items. there will always be a market for the real thing.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 6, 2013)

I would much rather have the real thing. Especially Sears and Roebuck stuff...hint, hint.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 6, 2013)

another bit of food for thought for the rest of you guys, I've bought catalogs off ebay or wherever scanned the bike stuff, and sold the catalog for what I paid for it. finding and posting catalogs is basically free if you do it right.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Mar 6, 2013)

bricycle said:


> I would much rather have the real thing. Especially Sears and Roebuck stuff...hint, hint.




Stop being a baby bird Brian!
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313&_nkw=sears+catalog&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Velo-dream (Mar 7, 2013)

redline1968 said:


> here are some scans of my 1898 globe catalog




i don't see any pictures


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 12, 2013)

*1935 Spring Summer Sears*

Gull, Blackhawk, Falcon, etc.


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 12, 2013)

classicfan1 said:


> When I try to scan them, they come out crooked and part of it blacked out.




Are you using the scanner upright or flat?  I had problems until found a place to lay the scanner flat.  That let's the page stay straight (not crooked) on the screen and closes tight so that the object being scanned stays flat on the screen and no light (blackled out) gets in.  Im guessing 'operator error' not machine malfunction.


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 20, 2013)

*1934 Spring Summer Sears*

Blackhawk, Falcon, others


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 21, 2013)

*1924 Columbia Bicycles Catalog*

*1924 Columbia Bicycles Catalog*

POSTED HERE IN MY GALLERY ALBUMS:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1473

& HERE:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?45823-1924-Columbia-Bicycles-Catalog


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 21, 2013)

*1892 Columbia Bicycles Pamphlet - Pope Manufacturing Co.*

*1892 Columbia Bicycles Pamphlet - Pope Manufacturing Co.*

POSTED HERE IN MY GALLERY ALBUMS:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1128

& HERE:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...umbia-Bicycles-Pamphlet-Pope-Manufacturing-Co


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 21, 2013)

*1893 Columbia Bicycles Pamphlet - Pope Manufacturing Co.*

*1893 Columbia Bicycles Pamphlet - Pope Manufacturing Co.*

POSTED HERE IN MY GALLERY ALBUMS:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1462

AND HERE:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...umbia-Bicycles-Pamphlet-Pope-Manufacturing-Co


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 21, 2013)

*1907 Columbia & Hartford Bicycles Catalog (continued)*

*1907 Columbia & Hartford Bicycles Catalog*

POSTED HERE IN MY GALLERY ALBUMS:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1477

& HERE:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...Bicycles-Catalog&p=261824&posted=1#post261824


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 21, 2013)

*1924 Indian Bicycles brochure advertising the Merkel Motor Wheel*

*1924 Indian Bicycles brochure advertising the Merkel Motor Wheel*

POSTED HERE IN MY GALLERY ALBUMS:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1362

& HERE:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...s-brochure-advertising-the-Merkel-Motor-Wheel


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 21, 2013)

*1926 Indian Bicycles Brochure Form No. E-1-26*

*1926 Indian Bicycles Brochure, Form No. E-1-26*

POSTED HERE IN MY GALLERY ALBUMS:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1368

& HERE IN THE Hendee Mfg Co. / Indian Motocycle Co. Bicycles Information Thread:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...dian-Motocycle-Co-Bicycles-Information-Thread


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 21, 2013)

*1928 Indian Bicycles Catalog Form No. I8--5-28-10M J.H.B.*

*1928 Indian Bicycles Catalog Form No. I8--5-28-10M J.H.B.*

POSTED HERE IN MY GALLERY ALBUMS:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1364

& HERE IN THE Hendee Mfg Co. / Indian Motocycle Co. Bicycles Information Thread:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...dian-Motocycle-Co-Bicycles-Information-Thread


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 21, 2013)

*1950's Indian Lightweight Bicycles Brochure (Early 1950's)*

*1950's Indian Lightweight Bicycles Brochure (Early 1950's)*

POSTED HERE IN MY GALLERY ALBUMS:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1378

& HERE IN THE Hendee Mfg Co. / Indian Motocycle Co. Bicycles Information Thread:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...dian-Motocycle-Co-Bicycles-Information-Thread


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 23, 2013)

*1934 Columbia Bicycles Catalog*

*1934 Columbia Bicycles Catalog*

POSTED HERE IN MY GALLERY ALBUMS:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1479

& HERE:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...Bicycles-Catalog&p=262409&posted=1#post262409


----------



## TammyN (Aug 23, 2013)

*Old Sears and Montgomery Wards catalog link*

Most of you probably already know about this:

http://www.wishbookweb.com/

It has Sears and Wards complete catalogs from at least the 30's -60's. That saves scanning a lot of pages.


----------



## TammyN (Aug 23, 2013)

*Not all*



TammyN said:


> Most of you probably already know about this:
> 
> http://www.wishbookweb.com/
> 
> It has Sears and Wards complete catalogs from at least the 30's -60's. That saves scanning a lot of pages.




And what I mean by "complete" is that you have to page through a lot of stuff to get to bikes. It's not a complete set of catalogs - just sporadic years. There are some Speigel catalogs thrown in too. They sold some common bikes under their own brand.


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 2, 2013)

*1915 Sears Catalog #130 Spring & Summer Bicycle pages*

*1915 Sears Catalog #130 Spring & Summer Bicycle pages*

POSTED HERE AT PHOTOBUCKET:

http://s1096.photobucket.com/user/GaryMcMullan/library/1915%20Sears%20130%20S_S?sort=3&page=1

& HERE:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...er-Bicycle-pages&p=284637&posted=1#post284637


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 2, 2013)

Wow there's the Elgin King! Now we just need a catalogue page of the elusive "Far King Elgin"  

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?41068-Little-known-Elgin&highlight=elgin+king


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 2, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Wow there's the Elgin King! Now we just need a catalogue page of the elusive "Far King Elgin"
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?41068-Little-known-Elgin&highlight=elgin+king




I do have an earlier Sears catalog with the super rare "Far King Elgin" in it, didn't know Bri was hunting it or I'd of already posted it. I'll have to dig it up out of the basement if I can remember which year catalog it's in.  It is a REALLY COOL TOC bike!!!!!!!!!!!  Sears gave it a whole page layout like above.  Get your sunglasses on.


----------



## JChapoton (Nov 2, 2013)

Iam looking for a scan of the 1896 Stover Bicycle Mfg Co Catalog for Phoenix Wheels (Bicycles)


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 2, 2013)

*This one hurts to look at.*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zazdatabaz/4618118033/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Iverider (Nov 2, 2013)

*1936 Iver Johnson Catalog*

Here are scans of the 1936 Iver Johnson catalog. I'll post 1915 when I get a chance to scan it in.






http://www.flickr.com/photos/32224799@N02/sets/72157637231250954/


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 2, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> I do have an earlier Sears catalog with the super rare "Far King Elgin" in it, didn't know Bri was hunting it or I'd of already posted it. I'll have to dig it up out of the basement if I can remember which year catalog it's in.  It is a REALLY COOL TOC bike!!!!!!!!!!!  Sears gave it a whole page layout like above.  Get your sunglasses on.




*Great work...Thanks for Sharing !*


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey Gary,
This Elgin King looks very similar to my Rocky Mountain Roadster.
It also looks like a Tiger. The paint style, with pinstripes, may place it much earlier.
My lugs are also the early over-the-tube kind. I'm still searching for its DNA.


----------

